# My first sewing Project!! pics*



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So I have been learning to sew recently and finally decided to work on a project I really did not think it would turn out this good!! anyways here are pics

I got the fabric and ribbon at walmart! 


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










so proud of myself and very impressed :hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey you did a great job! how did you make it? 
Your dogs are so adorable! ha ha, all 3 of them sitting there.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a big slab of fleece from walmart then just cut out and sewed 4 tubes with ribbons on the ends then I somehow sewed all 4 corners to a bottom piece I didn't have any waterproof stuff that is normally on the bottom of beds so I just used a piece of fleece same as the rest of the bed. That was the hardest part because once the tubes were stuffed it was so thick and so hard to get threw the foot on the sewing machine. I then sewed a removable cushion for the middle lol sounds easier than it was took me about 6 hours I would say from starting frm a slab of fabric.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

fantastic! you are doing a great job


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

You should sell them! ha ha


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Jerrysmom!

KittyD it wouldn't be worth the $ unless I found a faster/easier way to do it haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

looks like the crew approves! haha that is amazing. i been meaning to make a bed myself one of these days. i totally understand sewing fleece in a sewing machine is NOT easy lol . great job though! clap clap clap! :albino:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, that's so pretty! Great job!! (and the pups are SOO precious!! hehe)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

WOw you did a really great job on that! I love it! Great work! It looks like your little cutie pies love it too! I wish I could do something that cool!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw thats such a pretty bed! great job!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

How cute! Looks like your threesome approve too!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I like it, you did a great job. 

Did you use a pattern? Where was it from? x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Very great job, and look like the pups approve as well. Yep, sewing can be quite time consuming.

Lori


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

rache said:


> I like it, you did a great job.
> 
> Did you use a pattern? Where was it from? x


No I didn't use any pattern I saw a similar bed online for sale for $60 USD and decided to make my own. I just used a basic material but I'd like to make another one with zebra print. I wanted to see if I could do it first before I bought a more expensive material


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone I left it on the livng room floor last night while we slept upstairs in my bed and when we woke up and came down stairs the cat was sleeping in it  My parent are away and the dogs aren't allowed on the couch normally and have to sit in their beds but I have been letting them on the couch with me shhhhhhh! Once my parents return I'm sure the dogs will enjoy the bed more.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very pretty bed you made! nice pics too


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice! Great job!


----------

